# Samatis Baits 4" crawmatis giveaway



## Jim (Oct 3, 2018)

Time for a giveaway! \/ :LOL2: 

Up for grabs is a package of Samatis Crawmatis baits. I purchased a few packs at a local show and want to give a couple away. These are awesome when used as trailers for Jigs. They are just so sexy looking. :LOL2: 





If you have never used a craw type bait or want to get some new ideas on how to utilize this bait, check out this fantastic article from Wired2Fish here: https://scout.com/outdoors/bass-fishing/Article/8-Uses-for-Soft-Plastic-Craws-for-Bass-Fishing-101453844/

*RULES:*
1, Just Reply below with "IN"

There will be two winners. This will end October 14, 2018.

Check out Samatis baits here: https://samatisbaits.com/


----------



## SevenPin (Oct 3, 2018)

In. Thanks Jim.


----------



## Prowelder (Oct 3, 2018)

In

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## lovedr79 (Oct 9, 2018)

in


----------



## onthewater102 (Oct 9, 2018)

In



Those look like they'd work great on a neko rig


----------



## Fire1386 (Oct 13, 2018)

IN


----------



## Jim (Oct 16, 2018)

Winner Winner chicken dinner!

The winners of this giveaway are lovedr79 and SevenPin. Congrats guys! Pm me your mailing info and I will get those out to you this week.

Jim


----------



## lovedr79 (Oct 20, 2018)

Sweet! Thanks Jim


----------



## SevenPin (Oct 22, 2018)

Thanks Jim. Baits came in the mail today. If the weather holds out, I'll be hitting Raccoon Lake this weekend =D>


----------



## lovedr79 (Oct 24, 2018)

thanks again! mine came on monday.


----------



## Jim (Nov 1, 2018)

:beer:


----------

